# The Wizard by TT



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody see the new Wizard flat box handle by TapeTech? Actually looks pretty decent compared to the other short flat box handles.


----------



## Tristan155 (Feb 5, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghxqTnjf5B0 Looks nice


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cool...is it that good ?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't used one myself but it looks to be more compact then the others and just as functionable


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I could see how it would be nice...but I do just fine with my 3 foot pole. anywhere it dont fit I do it by hand. I like to do hand work with my hawk and knife. 
the main reason I picked up a box was for ceilings and no need for stilts. doing the walls on long flats was just a bonus


----------



## GoingNowhere (Mar 25, 2015)

A couple months ago I asked my dad (who has been drywalling for over 30 years) Why box handles weren't smaller. And he told me that it wouldn't work but it looks to me like it works just fine


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Pretty much busting out the check book for this 1 in the very near future. :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Now at All Wall, Im in, Got one on the way :thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Do all handles fit all boxes like would this fit my tape pros???


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes they will fit a tt handle. A little tight, but nothing that two swipes with a file wont fix.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Quite a chunky little handle, Has a nice feel to it, Hopefully get a go with it in a few weeks.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

cazna said:


> Quite a chunky little handle, Has a nice feel to it, Hopefully get a go with it in a few weeks.



I am waiting on mine as well. Can't wait. The more I think about it the cooler this handle looks to me based on the way I do things. Boxing 8' high joints on stilts looks like it would work great with that handle. If it works as good as I think it will, after my ceilings are done my new northstar handle will be taken off the box and all my walls will be done with this.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So has anyone tried the Wizard yet? I for one would be very keen to hear any feed back about it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Not yet Gaz, I do have some jobs coming though to give it a run


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Some videos would be good cazna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, Been a while since I have done one those.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1qefzUzyAg


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is the one I made


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

:thumbup:Where do we buy the icrock magic handle


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Cut a cheep one down I didn't use any more and got some bike handles for it


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

How did your design work??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> Cut a cheep one down I didn't use any more and got some bike handles for it


Ice chief u should maybe get in with Level5 and get some of ur stuff out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Level 5 you talking to me?


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes Icerock, was curious how your short handle worked for you? Thanks!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Just ordered this been doing a lot of 3m walls lately ....it's gotta be better than walking on trestles/stilts a meter away from the wall with a pole to do the top join 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I will be very interested in hearing your thoughts Aussie.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Will do knowing my luck I won't get to use it for ages and forget I even have it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like it ...but I am going to put a brake on it.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Just ordered this been doing a lot of 3m walls lately ....it's gotta be better than walking on trestles/stilts a meter away from the wall with a pole to do the top join
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do it from the floor:

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=tsp


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer thought about that but do you need to buy pole is or swivel just a single part ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer thought about that but do you need to buy pole is or swivel just a single part ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 If you have a tapepro handle I think you can get a twister head kit and fit it to your handle.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> If you have a tapepro handle I think you can get a twister head kit and fit it to your handle.


Yeah you can cazna and aussie the swivel head attachment is around $70 aud LOVE TAPE PRO


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Tapepro Twisteritself plate is only $69 on plastering supplies atm and pretty sure it will fit most brand other that revolution and BTE ask tom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer I'm sure it will I've tried my Columbia handle on tape pro boxs
Thanks for the heads up 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not so sure, the tapepro handles a little different than the rest, It has a screw you can turn to lock it, I would be surprised if the twister head fits other handles but didn't Gaz do this? Fitted a twister to a handle, I think he posted pics of it once?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well gaz cant answer that right now cause he is not a **** like we are on drywall talk on a friday night when we should all be at the pub:beer:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What are u taking bout embella I'm 3 shots of sambucca ahead and 5 beers down keep up mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Im watching peppa pig so beat that


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I just finished watching Richmond pump Freo, so all is great. As for the Twister conversion here is what I did.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/gazmans-house-innovations-tool-repair-4219/index2/


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll check it out after work gaz cheers! 
As for the football I can't watch it anymore I used to love it 
Now I can't stand it... The games changed to much for my liking which is a shame 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Same aussie just not what it used to be haven't watch for a few years now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

It fits my Columbia box I had to file it a small amount.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So what is your take on it? Do you have to use thinner mud? How does it compare to the DM short handle?


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

gazman said:


> So what is your take on it? Do you have to use thinner mud? How does it compare to the DM short handle?


I don't water my box mud down as much as most guys. It works as good as the video shows however I will say, you use different muscles pushing it which takes some getting used to. I don't think a 12'' box would be fun with it at all. Since I hand bomb (3 coat) my flats on finial. I am going to change my system from 10-12 box to 8-10 box. I also box my bead on my first coat. I am able to box beads in tight areas with it. Works good in the stairwell too or boxing high joints. I have not used the DM short handle. All in all I am happy with it. Biggest advice I suggest make sure you do some stretching before you start boxing. Your upper back will feel it running this handle. For the $100 it costs everyone should own 1.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

You dont have to add water but you should mix your mud all the time. All I use is fat boys so it hold alot of mud...that will make you feel good


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Less water,= less shrinkage :thumbsup:. Skim coat goes on pretty wet though.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Had a play with my wizard handle today and made a clip, Still getting the hang of it, This was my first go after one small room.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIypVnt_h8A


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

cazna said:


> Had a play with my wizard handle today and made a clip, Still getting the hang of it, This was my first go after one small room.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIypVnt_h8A


R u liking it mate


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> R u liking it mate


 
Im not to sure to be honest, But that place is only 65sm so that room and one bedroom and bathroom so it was all over quick, I zipped around the bedroom good but that clip area was a little awkward, I filmed it there to show you could run it shoulder height.

It sure has a different feel to it and holds the box on the wall at different feeling angles...............Still its easier than my DM shorty at shoulder height like that so that's it purpose and what its made for so for the price its going to really help get those areas boxed.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Well i have no shorty i have a 1500 tape pro handle all the bloody time so i am sure that the wizard will feel better


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine came today but my mrs didn't answer the door so know I got to get it from the post office tomorrow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Got the wizzard today I'm stoked so is the dog. She gets a box to destroy and I get a new toy probs won't get to use it for a few weeks now I've just finished one of my timber framers. 














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you tried your wizard yet Aussie? Im more use to my Dm shorty so that seems to suit me better.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Nah probably use it in a few weeks when we sheet some walls, I'm hanging out to use it tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I got an email from a company over here the has the wizard:thumbsup:
But what use it would b to me I don't know as it's all stand ups we get over here!
£58 it is and my garage is already full of tools I never use!:blink:
I really wish some of this building reg chit would change to horizontal boarding!:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That sucks Van, I see stand ups now and im all :furious:

I still get a few though, Prob 30% of most jobs.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> That sucks Van, I see stand ups now and im all :furious:
> 
> I still get a few though, Prob 30% of most jobs.


100% here Caz:blink:
There was 1 guy last year building his own home and it had a masive wall on the stairwell and he sheeted it horizontal!
I did by hand but give me that any day rather than uprights!
He is a joiner and told me this was only done as it was his house!!
Then he told me i was the best taper he had ever seen!:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> 100% here Caz:blink:
> There was 1 guy last year building his own home and it had a masive wall on the stairwell and he sheeted it horizontal!
> I did by hand but give me that any day rather than uprights!
> He is a joiner and told me this was only done as it was his house!!
> Then he told me i was the best taper he had ever seen!:thumbup:


Does he get out much?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Does he get out much?


He only had 1 eye LOL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Used the wizard today.... It's the best thing since sliced bread ! I got a bit eager tho and didn't screw the handle hard enough.. First swipe and my 8 inch box fell away down a 2 story void









This is the result.. So a quick clean with water to get all the sand and chit out of it and it still worked the bent axel made it a bit hard to use nothing a hammer and new axel can't fix other than that a big thumbs up 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Contractor Joe (Jun 7, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> I could see how it would be nice...but I do just fine with my 3 foot pole. anywhere it dont fit I do it by hand. I like to do hand work with my hawk and knife.
> the main reason I picked up a box was for ceilings and metal buildings no need for stilts. doing the walls on long flats was just a bonus


Haven't heard or seen, but just finished watching the YouTube video and it looks handy.


----------

